

Why does this cost $85,000? Uh? - dadndadn
http://goodzer.com/search/?query=chair&location=40.714353%2C-74.005973&near=New+York%2C+NY
Just apply order by price filter and you'll see what I mean.
Seriously?
======
korrozia
I bet this is not the most expensive POS you can get in NYC :)

